# Next DFWAPC meeting?



## Anekcm33 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, just learned of this club through another member I found on another website. New to this website, fairly new to the hobby (have had a tank for the past 5 years, have had a planted tank since December). I'm not on Facebook, so I can't view the FB page. Just wondering if there is another site that shows upcoming meetings, or if I should just keep checking here. I understand annual dues are $20, not sure if it's ok to join at the next meeting? I'm out in Denton, and don't have any friends to talk aquariums with, so would love to join the community and learn from you all! 

And to introduce myself (please excuse my ignorance if this is the wrong place to do this!), I currently have: 

- 40g planted breeder with tropical conditions/livestock
- 20g planted axolotl tank (would love to learn of anyone's experience planting with cold water conditions, have anubias, swords, and floaters in there now) 
- 10g tank with a daphnia culture experiment

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

here or http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/forumdisplay.php?69-Local-Events is where the dates get posted.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Anekcm33, Welcome to APC!


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dates will be posted here and on the DFW Fishbox site that Joey mentioned. There is much more activity on the Fishbox site. Not really anything on the FB page, so you are not missing anything. Once you join, you will get emails with meeting info. Not sure if you can get on the email list without joining. You could PM CrownMan or bsboust for more info.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello ANEKCM33,

I sent you a PM welcoming you to the DFW area, explaining the dues and how to pay them and also welcoming you, hopefully, as a future DFWAPC club member. We meet 6 times a year and we try to spread our meeting locations around the DFW Metroplex. We meet sometimes at Tropical Fish Pet stores and other times at members homes. We try to pick an interesting topic for our club meetings but recently, we have also started to provide aquatic type topic workshops that we hope are interesting and informative. We also have a nice plant trade at the end of each meeting. The club is growing and we are starting to get a wider variety of plants for members to try to grow. We do have rules about the plant swap and discuss them at each meeting. Members include novice and experienced aquatic gardeners. We are also interested in members comments and requests about the topics we cover in future meetings. 

The next meeting will be in May (date undetermined) at a members home in West Fort Worth.

Hope to see you at the next meeting.

Regards,


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Anekcm33, I'm just south of you in Haslet. I moved out of Denton back in september.


----------

